# Excellent Customer Service "Cullmann"



## Timothy_Bruce (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a more than 10 years old "Cullmann Clamp". 
It is a really handy and stable support for Cameras or Speedlites. 
But I managed to break of the clamping plate (pictures attached). 
So I wrote a mail to Cullmann Germany describing my problem and requesting a replacement part. 
They answered within 3 hours asking for my Address. 
And 2 days later a free replacement screw was in my mail! 

I think that is an excellent example of great and uncomplicated customer service. 

I am very positively surprised by that and wanted to share it.


----------

